# "floating interior angle"?



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just reading something about keeping screws on a drywall ceiling and wall back 7" from the corner to allow the panels to float. Is this common practice, or the "proper" way to install at interior angles? I am not a great drywaller and have limited experience, so I'm not surprised that I didn't know about this practice. Can anyone explain to me the reason that this is done?


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Ive seen this used on ceilings with trusses, to combat seasonal changes.eg. truss lift .
Many older homes and many new ones as well, will develop cracks where the wall meets the ceiling.
This technique helps to prevent that.
Of course crown moulding will help too.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I do it everywhere... It helps make a straight corner when you hang the wall up tight to it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll do it when I have to, but the down side is it's incompatible with Airtight Drywall Approach.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Code here is 6'' min.


----------

